# Tree Stumps



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

The gov' cut my uncles trees down after the super drought we've had all year. They were very pretty pines too, the view looks so wrong now with them gone. But I decided they'd may as well go to good use, and rolled, kicked, and carried two segments over to the back yard for a mock agility set up. I still need to get a few more, but they'll do for the moment. They're quite heavy. 

'Lo realized my intentions right away. As soon as I'd rolled it over and stood it up she jumped up and stood grinning like 'see? I did it!'

She's a mild dork lol. 

Also, I got a question. When I uploaded them to the gallery, I thought I'd use the links and skip PB. But they were very small when I previewed it, from 900 tall or so originally to around 300 in the post. Is this just my problem?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Adrienne, your dogs definately know how to pose............I cannot get my dog to pose like this long enough to take a picture!!!!! Or do you have a big juicy steak on your head at this point??


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great photos! Daisy would never sit still or pose like that but she is only young! She also pretends not to be able to jump unless chasing a cat and then it amazing how high she can get to!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

lovely photos, your pair are very photogenic - expressive faces


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

My guys are posing addicts lol. I'll admit it.  When I first got D, my mind set was 'I know dogs can pose, so mine will!' and that was the end of it lol. No doubting, no worrying. They just would.

And they fell into place (in that fantasy at least) quite neatly! If only it worked on not barking. 

But it's nothing special, it wouldn't be hard for you guys to teach even a puppy how to pose. 'Lo was posing by 8 weeks (still on raised stuff as a minor physical hold) then proper if short sit stays by 9 weeks. I never thought that was special, tell I started haunting forums more lol. 

Really though, it's quite easy. I assume your guys can sit and stay? If so, then you got it half done right there! Just find a handy raised object like a chair, car hood, stump, ect. Then park the dog on it with a leash on. Hook the leash back behind the dog, so it can't lunge off and sprint. (for the beginning 'least, my guys don't need it) Then sit down a few feet away and hold the camera or steady it on one knee. Then use the other hand to toss rocks, kibble, toys ect (best to get a pile of something before you sit down now that I think of it) to the left of right side, or even behind you, so as to get a alert expression and a raised head. Dumb sounds work great to. Gagging, laughing, sighing, barking, howling, whining, panting, they and many others will get your dog to stare at you lol. 

If your dog doesn't know stay, just get your smallest leash and tie them to a fence, tree, pole ect. Best to find on you can tie the leash to in such a way it won't be seen, like tall grass or a hole. Then commence sitting and throwing.

See? Easy. No steaks needed. 

The attached pic was taken with the "oh no! Look, your mom is _way_ over there!" coupled with the 'tied to a tree with five foot to spare' technique, which is my favorite way to take pictures with untrained dogs. You can't see the leash because I edited it out lol.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you Sera!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

what posers! But in a good way  I love 'Lo's ears, so soft looking....!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> Thank you Sera!


You're very welcome ... I should add that I'm also looking at those tree stumps and thinking "hmmm ... that would make great fire wood" ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Your right, her ears are very soft Ruth!

Sera, I'm afraid it would make awful fire wood, or so my uncle tells me. He says not only are the trees to recently cut, but they're a bad type. I thought of a fire when I saw the pile too lol. I adore a roaring bonefire!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great Pics!!! I missed those faces!!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> Your right, her ears are very soft Ruth!
> 
> Sera, I'm afraid it would make awful fire wood, or so my uncle tells me. He says not only are the trees to recently cut, but they're a bad type. I thought of a fire when I saw the pile too lol. I adore a roaring bonefire!


We have a fire going tonight, nice and cosy! Whenever we go for walks, if my my husband comes across a fallen log he calls it "free firewood"


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think I've worked out what it is. 'Lo always has this look on her face, that is a look of total love. I think it instinctively makes me love her. She is totally focused and looking right at the camera, obviously because you are right behind it. I guess it's the way a lot of photographers get the good pictures of models- by making them fall in love with them!

Do you remember my camera jealousy, Adrienne? I've just ordered a decent camera, so when it arrives, I am going to be posting lots and lots of photos! Well, there might be a smallish delay while I read the manual and practise!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words Louise! 

I can't wait for the new picts, I bet they'll rock. I'll definitely check in often for them!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

I love your pics, you have a real talent for taking great photos


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you!  Means a lot maple.


----------

